# Shy Extrovert?



## bibbity (Aug 31, 2011)

This isn't exactly for me, but for one of my friends.
She frequently types as an extrovert, and she does seem like an extrovert to me, because she loves being around her friends and talks and talks and talks, but she's undeniably quiet and shy around others. She doesn't speak up much in class, but is somewhat of a loudmouth among her friends. When she was younger, she told me, she'd wanted to be a singer, which I think most introverts wouldn't want-- so I'm just asking, have you heard of this happening before? Like, I've known some quite outgoing introverts, but a shy extrovert? It seems plausible, but..


----------



## ShenanigansAfoot (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep! My friend is like that too. She's one of the loudest in our friendship group but is terrified around new people. She keeps typing E too. Weird. Maybe my friend and your friend are on the borderline between E and I?

OR: maybe they're ambiverts. 'introversive and extraversive tendencies exist in a rough balance and are manifested at different times in response to different situations.'


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

It's unfortunate people relate "shy" with "introvert" and vise versa. How shy someone is really doesn't say anything about whether they feel more energized alone or around people. It has more to do with self-confidence, social skills, past experiences, etc. An introvert may appear shy if they aren't talking much, but they might be quite comfortable just observing a situation. A big clue to her being an extrovert is the fact that she talks a lot around her friends and loves to be around them. It's common to feel a little uneasy with new people.

Just thought I'd make that clear, as a very loud and excitable introvert ^_^


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, this distinction is a sticky one. Some of my friends would think of me as an extrovert because I'm very, very chatty - well, only if its a subject I know about. If it isn't a subject I know about I don't talk and I HATE small talk. Although I'm shy, the main difference is how tired you feel around other people. I don't tend to get tired if its one person I know well, but if there's a few people I get a bit irritable quite quickly because I just feel very tired. I also don't like parties because I feel very trapped when I feel like I'm in a situation where I have to talk. But to honest, I don't know really whether this is because I'm an introvert or because I'm just tired most of the time! I tired extrovert would probably act the same way as me.

I don' think wanting to perform is an extroverted thing, by the way. You get a lot of performers who seem rather introverted off stage and I would count myself as one of them. I've often thought to myself that it would be great if I did well as a performer so long as I a) never got famous and had people looking or talking about me and b) didn't have to go to any parties


----------

